# DV issues



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

I just put on a boost machine, which is working great. I shimmed my DV the other weekend with good results, however now I am a little stumped. It is making somewhat of a fluttering sound, and it wouldn't hold my boost above 15 (previously holding 22) so I lowered the boost machine and I am now holding around 23. I still have the weird noise, and the dump is just awkward... 

Details:
Samco Sport DV - Silver Spring (weakest) shimmed a bit

I am wondering if I should opt for the Forge DV off of ECS with the spring kit and use the yellow spring. I am not certain if it is my DV, but I sure think it is. Please, any advice or experience is welcome!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You ask too much of us
Just buy the best that money can buy:thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I had the same problem... serviced the DV and upgraded the spring - no fix.

Turns out I had a vac line that was torn... Take a look around and check for a leak


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> I had the same problem... serviced the DV and upgraded the spring - no fix.
> 
> Turns out I had a vac line that was torn... Take a look around and check for a leak


dammit, i just ordered the 007 and a spring kit. i am hoping it's not a vacuum leak, i turned down the boost on my boost machine and it's stopped for the most part. it still sounds a little off on boost and when diverting, but i'm now holding 22ish... would that even be possible with a vacuum leak?

if so, where to start looking??

i just haven't seen any changes on my boost gauge, which is why i am leaning towards the DV. ohhhh boy.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Maybe a really small leak. I would get a bar of soap and let it sit in a bucket of water until there are some bubbles in the water. Then put it in a spray bottle and spritz it on the connections by the dv. Look for air bubbles while a friend holds the clutch in and revs it. Dont use liquid soap because it dries out rubber.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Maybe a really small leak. I would get a bar of soap and let it sit in a bucket of water until there are some bubbles in the water. Then put it in a spray bottle and spritz it on the connections by the dv. Look for air bubbles while a friend holds the clutch in and revs it. Dont use liquid soap because it dries out rubber.


will do. the DV will be here tomorrow i believe, so i'll update as to whether or not that fixed the issue. i am certain i am not using the correct spring, i don't think the shims are going to cut it either. we'll see.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I have the 007 and installed the yellow spring - no worries, you'll like it. 

The line from the N249 to under the intake mani was torn right where it connects.... 
look under the left side there's a connection underneath.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> I have the 007 and installed the yellow spring - no worries, you'll like it.
> 
> The line from the N249 to under the intake mani was torn right where it connects....
> look under the left side there's a connection underneath.


awesome, i'll check it out and post my findings. oh how i love maintenance!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh and fyi next time you order from ecs talk to chris from cbtuning. He may be able to save you shipping costs because he orders from them a lot. You would have to drive to his shop in new tripoli, but that isnt too far from you i think


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

this is really annoying now. still fluttering, having a difficult time passing 15, where as I was just holding 22. ordered the forge 007 with spring tuning kit. no difference in my vacuum, someone please make me feel better.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> this is really annoying now. still fluttering, having a difficult time passing 15, where as I was just holding 22. ordered the forge 007 with spring tuning kit. no difference in my vacuum, someone please make me feel better.


There must be a leak then. What is the boost reading in vacum?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Sidenote : I have most bolt ons and APR93... I am again boosting to 22 and I'm smelling exhaust.
I have not upgraded my T.I.P. yet and I'm thinking my stocker may be cracked/has failed.

I'm going to look into this weekend...


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> There must be a leak then. What is the boost reading in vacum?


it's vacuuming at about 17-16 as it has since i bought it. that's what's making me think it's the DV


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

could it be a wastegate issue?


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

i'm going crazy :screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I believe we have an internal wastegate which should not cause anything. Sounds like a leak norm vacuum is 18-20 I believe


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> i'm going crazy :screwy:


yes


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I believe we have an internal wastegate which should not cause anything. Sounds like a leak norm vacuum is 18-20 I believe


007 should be here in a few hours, i'll update then. if that's not the fix then i'm not sure what the heck is going on here. i'll take it to a local shop, i've inspected all i can and i just can't find a leak. i even took off my boost machine to no avail. same exact issue. i feel like it's throwing itself into limp mode or something. i ordered a vag-com for future BS, now comes the fun part of running windows programs on my mac


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

This is a boost leak. Don't buy parts and get to work finding it. Most likely a small leak right off the intake manifold (these effect boost the most). If you still have the N249 system (above the motor w/ the vacuum resivour) go over every one of those hoses as well since that valves job is to control the DV in an overboost situation.

I've experiencing this exact fluttering of the DV before- it was a hard to trace down leak below my intake manifold. Even after pressure testing and going through every hose physically I only found it because it shot excess oil from the IC piping out of it and I spotted it on the intake manifold.

Also you can buy a pressure tester from modshack.info (if he still sells them). You can alternatively make your own from home depot with a 3" PVC pipe and cap. You'll need to shave down the pipe a little to get it to fit and drill a hole in the cap and screw an air compressor fitting in there. This way you don't have to run the motor but can hear/see the leak.

Note: you can't virtulaize VAG-COM (say through parallel's, VMware, or VirtualBox) - the USB device doesn't go through like that. You will need to run a dual boot setup with the built in "boot camp" tool. Personally I have a POS IBM laptop running a barebones install of XP and vagcom/unisettings.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

judging from your vacuum, you have a leak somewhere. You should be sitting at 21 normally...


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

the evidence seems to great to deny anymore. i can have it smoked this week if that's the best option. i'm very excited for the vagcom to arrive, i figured i might not be able to run it through wine. bootcamp is fine though, i have an extra version of windows somewhere... 

anyways, i am wondering where do i go from here? silicone hose kit? n249 delete? i really hate the spaghetti so hey, why not. 

also what effect would a bad MAF have on this? i don't have any codes though....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> the evidence seems to great to deny anymore. i can have it smoked this week if that's the best option. i'm very excited for the vagcom to arrive, i figured i might not be able to run it through wine. bootcamp is fine though, i have an extra version of windows somewhere...
> 
> anyways, i am wondering where do i go from here? silicone hose kit? n249 delete? i really hate the spaghetti so hey, why not.
> 
> also what effect would a bad MAF have on this? i don't have any codes though....


Maf has nothing to do with this. Its not the n249 itself either. Find the leak cut it out and splice it with some new tube


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Maf has nothing to do with this. Its not the n249 itself either. Find the leak cut it out and splice it with some new tube


smoke her out is what i'll do


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> smoke her out is what i'll do


You would


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

00_Bora said:


> judging from your vacuum, you have a leak somewhere. You should be sitting at 21 normally...


^21 at idle? I thought it was 18-20?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

corradojohnt said:


> ^21 at idle? I thought it was 18-20?


I'm pretty sure thats what it is. He just has a super 1.8t


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

i'm hoping this smoke session reaveals the leak, i have looked literally everywhere.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> i'm hoping this smoke session reaveals the leak, i have looked literally everywhere.


You can't always see them. They are the sneakiest little bastards


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> You can't always see them. They are the sneakiest little bastards


is there any sure-fire way to root them out?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> is there any sure-fire way to root them out?


Do a 2.5t swap. It's the only sure fire way I hear.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Do a 2.5t swap. It's the only sure fire way I hear.


how about smoking


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

corradojohnt said:


> ^21 at idle? I thought it was 18-20?





PLAYED TT said:


> I'm pretty sure thats what it is. He just has a super 1.8t


I sit at 21psi idle after it warms up and im really anal about vacuum leaks. Could be a reading error on the gauges too (I have the electronic AWE boost gauge)

hope that helps...


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

00_Bora said:


> I sit at 21psi idle after it warms up and im really anal about vacuum leaks. Could be a reading error on the gauges too (I have the electronic AWE boost gauge)
> 
> hope that helps...


i sit at about 18 after a warm up, i have an awe (not electronic) hooked up to my fpr i believe. this is driving me crazy. before my modshack install i was pushing 21 peak holding around 19, now i might hit 20 if i'm lucky, but it drops right off to sub 15 levels. it's got to be a leak, i am just going crazy trying to find it. i'm also not going into limp mode. god boost leaks suck.:banghead:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Did you check the brake booster Y connector on the left of the intake manifold. That commonly cracks and is hard to notice. Pull it all the way off and check it out.

Also if you have Unitronic, a BEA engine code & can get the emissions deletes from them maybe consider tearing all the emissions crap off- eliminates a lot of rubber that can cause issues. I can count the number of vacuum lines I have on my car on one of my hands and they are all silicon...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

or do a 2.5t swap. But yeah we should have a emissions delete party


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Did you check the brake booster Y connector on the left of the intake manifold. That commonly cracks and is hard to notice. Pull it all the way off and check it out.
> 
> Also if you have Unitronic, a BEA engine code & can get the emissions deletes from them maybe consider tearing all the emissions crap off- eliminates a lot of rubber that can cause issues. I can count the number of vacuum lines I have on my car on one of my hands and they are all silicon...


you are literally the man. that exact connector had a crack in it.


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

00_Bora said:


> I sit at 21psi idle after it warms up and im really anal about vacuum leaks. Could be a reading error on the gauges too (I have the electronic AWE boost gauge)
> 
> hope that helps...


Good to know, I am sitting at 19 after warm up and I am having similar issues to the OP. I am going to get my car smoke tested and then go from there. From the sounds of it I have a little leak somewhere.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

corradojohnt said:


> Good to know, I am sitting at 19 after warm up and I am having similar issues to the OP. I am going to get my car smoke tested and then go from there. From the sounds of it I have a little leak somewhere.


Just because you aren't sitting 21 does not mean you have a leak. Check the fittings of your gauge. Mine is off because my hose is tight against the inside of my air vent. I'm not saying you dint have a leak, but I don't want to see people wasting their money tracking down leaks.But then again off by 1 or 2 hg is no big deal.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

*here's where one of my leaks is*









to the left of the intake mani.








close up, obviously the tape didn't work.

i ended up putting another hose on, not the oem piece. i thought it would be airtight, but i am having the same god damn issue of the boost just dropping off to sub 15. i don't get it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

how did you join the hoses?


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> how did you join the hoses?


ghetto-like.

one would assume it would display at least SEMI different numbers though, which it didn't... which is seriously disconcerting.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

use some barbed connectors:facepalm:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

I am going to order the OEM part when I get the number from Chris at CBtuning. I'll be getting it smoked if that doesn't solve my issue. I am hoping I can root out this problem within the next 2 weeks. After that and my turbo back install, I am getting an ECS reflash.:thumbup:

However, I am wondering if the leak opens at 20PSI if a smoke machine will reveal it....

any help would be great. also vag-com should be here like today, so is there anything i could look for with that?


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

notoriouszig said:


> this is really annoying now. still fluttering, having a difficult time passing 15, where as I was just holding 22. ordered the forge 007 with spring tuning kit. no difference in my vacuum, someone please make me feel better.



Didn't you read my email to you?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTschwing said:


> Didn't you read my email to you?


:banghead:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Looks like you need 06A-133-789.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Looks like you need 06A-133-789.


i just ordered this!

and steve sorry i didn't reply but i sure did.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

mr zig ill be in the ex on wednesday. shall we work on our cars? You never txtd me back last night


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> mr zig ill be in the ex on wednesday. shall we work on our cars? You never txtd me back last night


i know this has no place in the thread, but gentlemen.... i'm having girlfriend drama; the most serious kind. 

aside from that... yes, we will be working on our cars!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

notoriouszig said:


> i'm having girlfriend drama; the most serious kind.


*"Been Dazed and Confused for so long it's not true. Wanted a woman, never bargained for you. Lots of people talk and few of them know, soul of a woman was created below."*


I know these word's may hold zero value you and whatever your situation is, but I thought I share for a possible moral boost... :beer:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> *"Been Dazed and Confused for so long it's not true. Wanted a woman, never bargained for you. Lots of people talk and few of them know, soul of a woman was created below."*
> 
> 
> I know these word's may hold zero value you and whatever your situation is, but I thought I share for a possible moral boost... :beer:


you quote the zep, i respect it.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> you quote the zep, i respect it.


and on that note.... one situation is fixed, and it's not my boost leak 

so this damn OEM piece better fix it!:banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow I never thought I would see this day. My favorite band of all time being quoted on this Forum! +10 internetz for all!!!eace:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Looks like you need 06A-133-789.


i have replaced ALL of this, and i am still having boost issues. i am beginning to think this is either a problem at the waste gate actuator, a faulty n75, or i have a leak in one of the lines off of the n75. 

driving me nuts. my boost machine has been disconnected for nearly a month now, and i want it back. i also got a stage II uni flash that i can't fully experience until i solve this. 

anyone have any ideas? i've done some pretty extensive leak testing thus far... i replaced my DV, and pretty much everything under my intake mani. it has to be n75 related i am thinking, whether it's a leak or faulty valve idk. :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> i have replaced ALL of this, and i am still having boost issues. i am beginning to think this is either a problem at the waste gate actuator, a faulty n75, or i have a leak in one of the lines off of the n75.
> 
> driving me nuts. my boost machine has been disconnected for nearly a month now, and i want it back. i also got a stage II uni flash that i can't fully experience until i solve this.
> 
> anyone have any ideas? i've done some pretty extensive leak testing thus far... i replaced my DV, and pretty much everything under my intake mani. it has to be n75 related i am thinking, whether it's a leak or faulty valve idk. :banghead:


I cannot believe this is still an issue.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I cannot believe this is still an issue.


it is. i am almost certain it's a leak off of the n75.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> it is. i am almost certain it's a leak off of the n75.


:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Did you ever get it smoke tested? Or even pressure tested? If not, find a shop that can smoke test it. You know immediately if and where you have a leak, and then you can be happy again!


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

JettaRed said:


> Did you ever get it smoke tested? Or even pressure tested? If not, find a shop that can smoke test it. You know immediately if and where you have a leak, and then you can be happy again!


i got it pressure tested 2 times now, which is how i found the other leaks.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

notoriouszig said:


> i got it pressure tested 2 times now, which is how i found the other leaks.


I have been thinking about bypassing all these vacuum lines and completely cleaning up the engine bay. does it make it easier to trouble shoot vacuum leaks if all this stuff is taken out?


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I have been thinking about bypassing all these vacuum lines and completely cleaning up the engine bay. does it make it easier to trouble shoot vacuum leaks if all this stuff is taken out?


i'm right there with you. however i may just relocate most of it, i just need to figure this out first. i don't know that it would really make it easier. it's my impression that most leaks occur in places other than the stuff we would be deleting. who knows though.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

notoriouszig said:


> i got it pressure tested 2 times now, which is how i found the other leaks.


 
Pressure testing and smoke testing are not the same.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

JettaRed said:


> Pressure testing and smoke testing are not the same.


i know. perhaps i will get it smoked, probably not though. all i know is i want this taken care of already.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

notoriouszig said:


> i'm right there with you. however i may just relocate most of it, i just need to figure this out first. i don't know that it would really make it easier. it's my impression that most leaks occur in places other than the stuff we would be deleting. who knows though.


just seems like a whole lot less places to check. my buddy did the emissions delete and had a vacuum leak, we found it in about 3 minutes, there's like only 5 lines to check!


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> just seems like a whole lot less places to check. my buddy did the emissions delete and had a vacuum leak, we found it in about 3 minutes, there's like only 5 lines to check!


if you have any more info on that let me know. i have and AMU engine code, and just got uni stage 2 with the emissions delete. it would be great if i could delete all but 5 lines.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> if you have any more info on that let me know. i have and AMU engine code, and just got uni stage 2 with the emissions delete. it would be great if i could delete all but 5 lines.


Just delete everything. That's my plan


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

notoriouszig said:


> if you have any more info on that let me know. i have and AMU engine code, and just got uni stage 2 with the emissions delete. it would be great if i could delete all but 5 lines.


as far as i know you'l still need to resistor the lines, but you'll be able to get rid of all the junk. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ng-up-Engine-bay...Removing-SAI-N249-PCV-EVAP

theres a link for getting rid of most of that stuff. that was done on a 1.8t gti, but it'll be close enough for you to get the same results. you'll need the 42dd block off plate for the SAI and some of the specified resistors, but after that you can eliminate a whole cluster of garbage from your engine bay!!


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

*still at it....*

hey all. i'm still having this damn boost leak problem.

i have done just about everything i could think of to resolve this with zero success.

i am now running a MBC in place of my N75, and I have no N249 anymore either. :screwy:

however, i still have this issue where my car refuses to hold above 15 (i'm uni stage II) it will spike up to the 20's, but drops and has a tendency to keep on droppin'. 

i decided to fiddle around with some hoses, and i clamped off my boost source to my WG actuator. with that clamped i can go up to 25PSI and hold high as well, i just don't want to get on it and do any damage. so i am thinking, maybe i have a leak in my actuator. it makes sense, no matter what i tell my MBC to run, if its above 15 i get a big FU. however, if i clamp the hose which leaves the wastegate shut i can hold the boost. so PLEASE, i need some help here people what do you think?


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

...:grinsanta:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm you just aren't having any luck are you


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hmm you just aren't having any luck are you


none whatsoever...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> none whatsoever...


My apologies good sir


----------

